# iPhone passcode



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

My gf gave me her old iPhone, 3gs I think. (says iPhone 16g on back) With the stipulation that I get her pictures back. We tried the passcodes she thought it was but they didn't work so we stopped before we locked out the phone. I found ways to unlock it but they erase all data on phone. So I guess my question is, Can we unlock the phone without losing the data? Or can we get the data back after restore? She didn't have a pc when she used that phone so never backed it up to itunes. (She learned her lesson and backs up on my pc now  ) she tried Verizon and apple support but they wouldn't help :/ In the mean time I'm stuck with this stupid go-phone with a 2hr battery life.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow 133 views and no response at all but I think I understand. I figured out how to do it and I was going to post how, but then I thought about the fact that people have so much on their phone now that if it fell into the wrong hands they would be very vulnerable to people that want to do wrong. I am in this weird position that I'm actually glad that no-one here would just tell someone how to do it, yet slightly annoyed in the lack of help If you steal someone's phone and wanna get their info, go kick rocks or something, You suck. But if you are honestly just trying to get your stuff back, You can. Learn to use Google and it is there. yes you will find 1000 links that say you have to reset it but you will find the right one. Good luck to the honest people out there and like I said; for the rest 'Go kick rocks or something.'


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

hmm,I think you should call the Apple officially customer service or go to the apple after sale service store to know more details from them,since they are the producer of the iphone,they knows better than any of us.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

> but then I thought about the fact that people have so much on their phone now that if it fell into the wrong hands they would be very vulnerable to people that want to do wrong.


bingo. Unfortunately, we cannot assist with passwords of any type, for exactly the reason you stated. As a reasult, closing thread.

thanks,

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

lili5689, i've edited your post and your signature to remove the spammish link to the phone cases. Any further attempt to post stuff like that could result in a temporary vacation.

Thanks for understanding, 

v


----------

